# The fence 2015 round 1



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I'm back to the old fence jimmy , sorry ..lol . Heres my coyotes headed to first NAFA SALE . I have high hopes for a couple of the light colored ones .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

22 very good looking pelts, good luck with the upcoming auction!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Hot damn! Nice work.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks C2C you know I like that fence, I appreciate you taking time to hang em up for the photo. good luck on your first round of fur going to the auction hope those bigguns bring you a fare price they fill up the planks pretty good!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed for early in the season, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the well wishes , i hope everyone does well. No problem jimmy


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

$$$$$$$$
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice bunch of fur looks like you have been busy good luck at the sale


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You've had a pretty great first round. I'm still trying to get my first one of the year on the ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck C2C. Did that big one make 2 slats ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Good luck C2C. Did that big one make 2 slats ?


lol .. not quite don but close , he's directly over the little guys head whos wearing the blue hat .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You sure have a good looking crew there.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You sure have a good looking crew there.


Thanx , they are just 2 of 6 grandsons under the age of 6 and another is expected any day . They all love to ride the quad and check snares with me and its a fight to see who gets to the bike first . lol . The older boy in this last pic was in it last year and knew the routine about hanging the furs up . hoto: He was shuffling around bringing me coyotes and talking nonstop about " this is a big one " or " this one sure is pretty grandpa " . Grandkids are so much fun . :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very nice C2C, those young ones look good on ya!!!

in a few years you can kick back at let the grandkids check your line......might have to pick a few more hammers.....ha!


----------

